# All motor ABA dyno #'s



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

159 hp 144 torque to the wheels Not too shabby. I wiped the smirk off all the guys at the dyno. They were all betting on 120 to 130

At 15% drivetrain loss thats 188.2 HP at the crank
I forgot what is the stock 12V vr6 HP?









On 93 octane pump gas I might add. 
Get some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.youtube.com/user/bruce34234

video of dyno run
Here is the Build








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

16v or 20v head ?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

****ing fantastic numbers.

_Quote »_ABA block
Custom 85mm bore wiesco pistons around 2.1L
Stock rods
Knife edged crank
LRengineering Aba head
Solid lifters with under cap adjusters
Huge valves
huge 8v cam
Custom built short runner intake for a holley 500cfm 2bbl
2003 tubular exhaust manifold with tt race downpipe

I want head porting details and cam profile specifics please.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

absolutly no porting what so ever. I would get kicked off the track and they would sieze it. Believe me that is the first thing they check in tech in stock car racing










_Modified by MK123GTi at 11:06 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

so you car run a solid lifter conversion, solid lifter cam, and bigger valves, but you cant touch the port size? Thats strange. 
So what cam is it? You up the compression? Come on man, get into some details!


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

here a couple shots of the head and the intake.
You can see on the cam where the stock grind in comparrison to the race grind..
The valves are so big the seats are overlapping


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*

Updated engine specs
Aba block
Knife edged lightweight and balanced crank
Scat Lightweight rods
Wiesco 85mm pistons
stroke 92.8mm
displacement 2105cc
custom ferra longer valves
16v retainers
longervalve springs for a high lift cam
42mm 35mm valves
lightweight autotech cam and intermediate gears
lightened and ballanced intermediate shaft
6qt morosso oil pan
lightweight flywheel
custom intake manifold
holley 500cfm 2 barrell carb (mandatory in rules)
custom oil cooler with a remote filter
msd 6al ignition
msd programable spark advance
35 total ignition advance
TT race header
solid lifters onder cap lash adjustment
13:1 compression

cam was a custom grind with like .6in lift 
from LR engineering it was designed for a champion scca race car











_Modified by MK123GTi at 12:24 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*

Here are the rules I have to work with when building the motor.
(or I like to call them guidelines)
I can get away with a light crank for a while because they wont have us draining oil in tech area to check them. The only way they will find it is someone pays $200 to challenge my motor in tech

Engine and chassis by same manufacturer. Year engine interchangeable.
No more than 2 valves per cylinder. 
Radiator must be mounted vertically in front of motor. May be aluminum.
IGNITION:
One 12 Volt battery only
Electronic ignition permitted, MSD type boxes permitted.
No coil packs or crank trigger fired ignitions.
Must have battery disconnect.
Must have stock appearing distributor.
CARBURETOR:
4412 Holley or smaller Carburetor allowed (Must pass F.M.S.C. gauges)
Spacer/adapter Maximum 1.65”, including gaskets
May use air box. No modifications to carburetor to increase air flow.
INTAKE/MANIFOLD:
Stock OEM intake as originally produced by manufacturer. NO porting, polishing, or clean up of any kind. Modification allowed for 4412, where no adapter is available. 
(You cannot take advantage of this rule to improve airflow.)
(The purpose of this rule is to only connect carburetor to intake).
HEAD:
Stock head for the type of engine used. Stock diameter valve for engine used. NO porting, polishing, or clean up of any kind. May be milled. Cylinder head boss may be cut down for short adjusters (2300). May have 3 angle valve job. (No more than 75 degrees). No pocket porting under valve seat. Valve spring pocket may be cut .0100” deeper or may run long valves; stock head/valve diameter. Stainless steel valves allowed.
(ie: 2000 block/2000 head; 2300 block/2300 head; 2.2 block/2.2 head)
PISTONS:
Any 3 ring flat top piston. (Toyota may run dome pistons)
CAMSHAFT:
Any cam and kit. NO rollers. May run adjustable cam sprocket.
CRANK:
Stock crank for motor used, may be balanced. NO other grinding, polishing, or 
Lightening of any kind. Must be stock stroke for block used. Must have stock number on it.
RODS: 
Any steel rod permitted
CLUTCH/PRESSURE PLATE
Stock diameter clutch and pressure plate.
May run Solid Center Disc.
Minimum 7 ½”.
FLY WHEEL:
Optional, Must be stock diameter – 8lb. Minimum.
ALL TO BE WEIGHED ON FASCAR SCALES.
Any flywheel deemed unsafe will be confiscated by Tech. Officials.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*









sick setup, holley carb FTW








stock vr is like 172 crank hp i think.. close to that atleast.


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*

that setup is incredible... love to see what all motor 8v s can do...
but didn't you break the head rule about stock sized valves?


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (jerrymic)*

Awesome dyno, great info ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I still want to know the duration of the camshaft used.
Also shows you all what +1mm valves and an overbore gets you in terms of power....even without the ports being TOUCHED.
Man, I wish I had the money to start over.


----------



## metalb (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*








amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK123GTi* »_
HEAD:
Stock head for the type of engine used. Stock diameter valve for engine used. 


I'm not sure if I understand this rule...could you explain??, it seems that it implies no oversized valves...
Either way good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK123GTi* »_here a couple shots of the head and the intake.
You can see on the cam where the stock grind in comparrison to the race grind..
The valves are so big the seats are overlapping










That is exactly what the valves looked like on my MK4. The guy who did the seat work was a little weary because he wasn't sure if it was a good idea to run the seats so close. I think he was afraid of leaving a gap and losing compression.
I am amazed by this though... I mean 159 on a carb motor??? not too mention a good amount of torque.. wowie!


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK123GTi* »_
CRANK:
Stock crank for motor used, may be balanced. NO other grinding, polishing, or 
Lightening of any kind. Must be stock stroke for block used. Must have stock number on it.


So you're a cheater???


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yea steve..the torque is awesome for that egg of a cam.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Yea steve..the torque is awesome for that egg of a cam.

(In a girlish voice...) Oh My God he knows my name! 







HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (twicepardoned)*

Where do you plan to race this beast?


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
I'm not sure if I understand this rule...could you explain??, it seems that it implies no oversized valves...
Either way good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


shhh


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*

1.75" header?


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

Just curious, where did you get those cam and crank sprokets and did you get your block powdercoated or did you paint it yourself?


_Modified by ZakuII at 8:03 PM 8-9-2008_


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (ZakuII)*

those are autotech gears, I have one myself and its the lightest adjustable cam gear you can buy. the block looks painted to me.
love this pic.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

You canucks and your beer!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_1.75" header?

Just checking in again to see about the header.
It's hard to tell from pictures, but the one posted looks like it's the larger primary.
Also, do you have a dyno print out that is SAE corrected by chance?
Thanks.










_Modified by billyVR6 at 9:33 AM 8-14-2008_


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

TT Race Headers Mk3 8V, 4 into 1, 1.625in. 1993-1998 Mk2 Chassis
251.251
TT Race Headers Mk3 8V, 4 into 1, 1 5/8 in. '93-'98 Mk2 tall block and Mk3 Chassis, O2 fitting, gaskets, nuts & washers included. (Header wrap voids warranty). Not C.A.R.B.

1 5/8 is the inside diameter, it is 1.75 if you measure outside dimentions.
That is the only dyno info I have, I just wanted to tune the jets in the carb to get A/F close. After I get some testing done on the 1/2 mile oval track, to find out if I need to change the final drive ratio, I will be going back to the dyno to get the cam timing dialed in to the exact rpm range needed fot the track. I will be running race when I go back.
Ill ask about sae corected info.
What does that mean anyways?



_Modified by MK123GTi at 10:03 AM 8-14-2008_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

jesus christ.
In this racing there's two kinds of people: losers... and cheaters


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*










check out the new fuel pump setup


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK123GTi* »_
Ill ask about sae corected info.
What does that mean anyways?

STD corrections adjust the numbers to a 'standard' temperature and pressure, where SAE won't correct over a standard range and then correct past that. In general STD corrected numbers are higher due to the more aggressive correction. Obviously uncorrected is the power you put down that day on that dyno.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MK123GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK123GTi* »_check out the new fuel pump setup









That is to funny!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

what am I missing?


----------

